# Best wind up when someone tries to be a hero whilst you’re riding.



## Racing roadkill (26 Dec 2018)

This time of year does seem to bring out the Superman brigade. I’ve had a couple of rides in the past couple of days, where I’ve been chopped by someone who’s consequently ‘blown up’ a couple of yards later. The two things I’ve found that winds them up is to re pass them whilst slow clapping sat bolt upright with both hands off the bars, and saying “If I thought it was a race I’d have made an effort”. It’s fun winding choppers up.


----------



## jefmcg (26 Dec 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> This time of year



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSyx6DaUwxA


----------



## fossyant (26 Dec 2018)

Naughty.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Dec 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> This time of year does seem to bring out the Superman brigade. I’ve had a couple of rides in the past couple of days, where I’ve been chopped by someone who’s consequently ‘blown up’ a couple of yards later. The two things I’ve found that winds them up is to re pass them whilst slow clapping sat bolt upright with both hands off the bars, and saying “If I thought it was a race I’d have made an effort”. It’s fun winding choppers up.


Sorry, can't agree with that. So what if someone passes you and then can't maintain the speed? Cyclists get enough aggro from motorists without sneering at each other.


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Dec 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Sorry, can't agree with that. So what if someone passes you and then can't maintain the speed? Cyclists get enough aggro from motorists without sneering at each other.



This^^. I had exactly that yesterday, so just eased off a bit and took a diversion to the planned route. No big deal.


----------



## screenman (26 Dec 2018)

A trick a lot of guys play is to overtake somebody and then pretend they cannot keep the speed up, they do this to make older guys feel good. Done it myself on a few occasions with older mates at the club.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Dec 2018)

Slow clapping with both hands on the handlebars. Then watch them interpret the contradiction.


----------



## screenman (26 Dec 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> Slow clapping with both hands on the handlebars. Far too skilled for me.



You need to ride with your left foot on the right pedal and the right foot on the left pedal to make it look good.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (26 Dec 2018)

Being a nobber doesn't make you superior or give you any moral high ground... You just look like a nobber


----------



## raleighnut (26 Dec 2018)

I just press the thumb throttle a bit more


----------



## Rusty Nails (26 Dec 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> This time of year does seem to bring out the Superman brigade. I’ve had a couple of rides in the past couple of days, where I’ve been chopped by someone who’s consequently ‘blown up’ a couple of yards later. The two things I’ve found that winds them up is to re pass them whilst slow clapping sat bolt upright with both hands off the bars, and saying “If I thought it was a race I’d have made an effort”. It’s fun winding choppers up.




Tbf anyone who who had struggled to overtake someone with the strength in those awesome quads and calves of RR would have blown up.  Especially if they were Japanese tourists.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Dec 2018)

Rusty Nails said:


> Tbf anyone who who had struggled to overtake someone with the strength in those awesome quads and calves of RR would have blown up.  Especially if they were Japanese tourists.



On Boris Bikes...


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> You need to ride with your left foot on the right pedal and the right foot on the left pedal to make it look good.


That would be superb.


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Dec 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I just press the thumb throttle a bit more


That’s cheating.


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> A trick a lot of guys play is to overtake somebody and then pretend they cannot keep the speed up, they do this to make older guys feel good. Done it myself on a few occasions with older mates at the club.


Which is fine, until the person being passed hands their backside to them, and leaves them huffing and puffing and disappearing into the background, then they just look like total muppets.


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Dec 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> This^^. I had exactly that yesterday, so just eased off a bit and took a diversion to the planned route. No big deal.


I normally can’t be arsed, but it was the ‘passive agressive’ “morning” that made my mind up.


----------



## screenman (26 Dec 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> Which is fine, until the person being passed hands their backside to them, and leaves them huffing and puffing and disappearing into the background, then they just look like total muppets.



I can see how that could happen, never seen it happen though.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Dec 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> That’s cheating.


----------



## roadrash (26 Dec 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> That’s cheating.



who is being cheated??


----------



## Drago (26 Dec 2018)

I've overtake them back while riding no handed, rolling q fag and chatting to my bookie on the mobile. Drives them nuts!


----------



## Markymark (26 Dec 2018)

I just don’t care.


----------



## I like Skol (26 Dec 2018)

Some people need to grow up, really!


----------



## HLaB (26 Dec 2018)

I wish folk would do that it'd mean they were taking a turn


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Dec 2018)

You can pass me any time you want. But 200km down the road I will pass you back.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Dec 2018)

Taking the P out of complete strangers is an unwise thing to do. Some will feel belittled, some will ignore it or give you the finger, but there are a number out there who will think your teeth would look better with an elbow buried in them. I have had a number of clubmates over the years who would fall into the latter category, nice guys otherwise but they wouldn't let you take liberties.


----------



## Drago (26 Dec 2018)

Theres fun to be had with heroes, but it takes a good awareness and fine judgement.

Keep an eye out all round - as you should anyway, although ok many riders have their heads rigidly facing forward- in order to spot them early coming in from behind. Let them make some initial ground, but as they get close gently, and I mean gently, start to accelerate your own pace. By the time they're with you youfe almost travelling at the same speed as them but they've been working a lot harder. You now have the choice to open up the taps and leave them dispirited and behind you, or let them get by and then take them straight back - my favourite option is the former. They've been working harder and longer and will struggle to do anything about it, and thus a heavy, middle aged rider like me can have their day against a racing snake half their age. With great age comes great capacity for treachery


----------



## Sunny Portrush (26 Dec 2018)

I`m not the fastest by any measure, occassionally I`ve seen someone in the distance and managed to catch and pass them. Then you hear the gears change and the bloke re-passes me. I just wish them a happy ride but normally they have their head so far up their arse that they can`t hear me.


----------



## Drago (26 Dec 2018)

I heard you just fine!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Dec 2018)

As long as they do not pass, pull in front and slow down so much you have to adjust your speed it is fine. It took me most of the hill to reach my current speed.


----------



## screenman (26 Dec 2018)

I often think these things only exist for others, I am never overtaken.


----------



## Drago (26 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> I often think these things only exist for others, I am never overtaken.



I can't think why that should be.


----------



## Edwardoka (26 Dec 2018)

It might be because my fitness is gone and I'm so far down on pace and power compared to even a couple of years ago, but nowadays if I get overtaken I'll let them go, even if I'm dawdling and they're only going slightly faster than I am, I will slow down further and allow a gap to open rather than tucking in or accelerating to get past them again.

I used to love spying a target some distance out and reeling them in (measuring the gap in seconds using road-side landmarks as I did so) and once had an epic 10 mile long not-race with a fellow CC Ecosse member on Islay, but nowadays I just don't feel it


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (27 Dec 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Sorry, can't agree with that. So what if someone passes you and then can't maintain the speed? Cyclists get enough aggro from motorists without sneering at each other.



A knob is a knob in my book, irrespective of whether they are driving a vehicle or riding a bike. That makes them all fair game, especially the idiots who try to show off.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> You need to ride with your left foot on the right pedal and the right foot on the left pedal to make it look good.





Racing roadkill said:


> That would be superb.




Hmmm, I'd call it insane!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QNdx2hs0n4


----------



## snorri (27 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> I often think these things only exist for others, I am never overtaken.


Me neither, and I never overtake another cyclist, in fact during the winter months I put a little mark in my diary when I see another cyclist.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2018)

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0Mb7UtPEHGU


----------



## Jimidh (27 Dec 2018)

Is this really a thing?

I’ve never been passed by anyone other than a better rider.

When I pass people I either give them a wee wave or if i’m not in the hurry i’ll ride along for a few minutes to pass some pleasantries before riding on.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Dec 2018)

Note the OPs name. They are "Racing" "Roadkill". By definition the roadkill will not be moving. So I would not boast about being able to beat roadkill up a hill.


----------



## lazybloke (27 Dec 2018)

Dayvo said:


> Hmmm, I'd call it insane!
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QNdx2hs0n4



Heart in mouth stuff, those crash barriers are NOT high enough! Don't like to think about the stability of the bike under braking...


----------



## Jimidh (27 Dec 2018)

Dayvo said:


> Hmmm, I'd call it insane!
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QNdx2hs0n4



Pretty mental stuff - some mad gold about!!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (27 Dec 2018)

Hardly any cyclists out yesterday (Boxing Day) so I couldn’t put this extraordinary technique into action. Must be reserved for the truly exceptional riders amongst us. I am not fast at all so I get passed all the time. What’s the big deal? But then again I’m not insecure in my masculinity. 

I’ll tell you what happens on the Audax rides I do: When a stronger cyclist comes to pass me, they tend to pause alongside and introduce themselves and have a quick chat; or if we know each other, catch up on our meagre lives. It’s all very friendly. I don’t get all this chest puffing dandiness.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 Dec 2018)

Like a lot on here, I used to insist that I don't mind being overtaken, that I'm not insecure in my masculinity, yada... yada... yada...

But I was lying. To be honest I really, really hate to be overtaken by another cyclist.


----------



## icowden (27 Dec 2018)

I'm with the ambivalence brigade. Often I'll overtake someone because I've had some benefit of a hill, or my cadence might be slightly quicker. They will often then overtake me. I just try to make sure I'm not in the way.

The awkward one is when you are on the flat but only cycling very slightly faster than the person in front of you. Do you risk upping your speed to overtake and then risk looking like a twit when your now tired legs cause you to lose speed slightly further on, or do you drop your speed to match the person in front?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (27 Dec 2018)

icowden said:


> I'm with the ambivalence brigade. Often I'll overtake someone because I've had some benefit of a hill, or my cadence might be slightly quicker. They will often then overtake me. I just try to make sure I'm not in the way.



I think, if we're honest, we all know the difference between someone who overtakes you because they are just simply faster, and some p*** taker who gives it everything they've got for 100 yards just to "prove" they can beat you, before running out of steam. You see exactly the same behaviour amongst drivers. None of the vehicles I drive are exactly "fast", although I'm not one of those clowns who dawdles along everywhere at a pious, goody goody 28 mph staring straight ahead, oblivious to everything around them. If I've got a clear road I aim to make decent progress, but I still fully expect to be overtaken by other drivers with a good bit more power under the bonnet, and it doesn't bother me when they do. What I can't abide, is the kind of erratic idiot who will perform a dangerous overtake, only to then hold me up once they've got in front. Their IQ is on a par with the show-off cycling equivalent.


----------



## Alan O (27 Dec 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Hardly any cyclists out yesterday (Boxing Day)


I went out for a 20-mile ride with a couple of family members on Boxing Day morning - it was a lovely crisp day here. We actually met more other cyclists than I expected, around a dozen, and exchanged friendly greetings on every occasion (regardless of who was passing whom), with one exception - a serious-looking roadie going in the opposite direction who didn't acknowledge a friendly wave.

And while we're gathered round the fire singing overtaking shanties, I'll recount one that impressed me last year...

I was on my touring bike on a local cycle path and going at what I thought was a reasonable pace, when a chap of impressively rotund corporeal dimensions (he says, trying not to call him fat) went belting past me on a mountain bike. I wondered if maybe he was on an ebike, or was just putting on a short burst of speed, so I pushed harder to try to keep up with him. And I couldn't. A couple of miles further on I reached him where he'd stopped. And no, no ebike, he was just fitter and faster than me despite his bodily proportions. I felt respect.


----------



## Rusty Nails (27 Dec 2018)

My New Year's resolution is to try and look as if I can ride fast enough to make someone think it might be a challenge to overtake me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Dec 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> This time of year does seem to bring out the Superman brigade. I’ve had a couple of rides in the past couple of days, where I’ve been chopped by someone who’s consequently ‘blown up’ a couple of yards later. The two things I’ve found that winds them up is to re pass them whilst slow clapping sat bolt upright with both hands off the bars, and saying “If I thought it was a race I’d have made an effort”. It’s fun winding choppers up.



The beauty of an Xtracycle is that it looks big and heavy so I look much fitter than I am, even if people are passing me on lightweight bikes. 

A bigger problem here is in summer when a lot of Mercedes drivers get on their bikes for the annual ride and forget that they aren't on an autobahn: they charge at 40-50 km/h along shared use paths full of families with little children and dogs and expect them to scatter like good little pedestrians.


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Dec 2018)

Edwardoka said:


> It might be because my fitness is gone and I'm so far down on pace and power compared to even a couple of years ago, but nowadays if I get overtaken I'll let them go, even if I'm dawdling and they're only going slightly faster than I am, I will slow down further and allow a gap to open rather than tucking in or accelerating to get past them again.
> 
> I used to love spying a target some distance out and reeling them in (measuring the gap in seconds using road-side landmarks as I did so) and once had an epic 10 mile long not-race with a fellow CC Ecosse member on Islay, but nowadays I just don't feel it


Aha, but I’m referring to the idiots that barge past, busting a lung to do so, then instantly run out of everything, which invariably leads to a closing speed, which necessitates a re overtake. I don’t care about people on a mission who want to crack on. I’m planning on using the Hybrid a lot more next year, it doesn’t seem to be such a chopper magnet. That’s less stress, and more fun.


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Dec 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I think, if we're honest, we all know the difference between someone who overtakes you because they are just simply faster, and some p*** taker who gives it everything they've got for 100 yards just to "prove" they can beat you, before running out of steam. You see exactly the same behaviour amongst drivers. None of the vehicles I drive are exactly "fast", although I'm not one of those clowns who dawdles along everywhere at a pious, goody goody 28 mph staring straight ahead, oblivious to everything around them. If I've got a clear road I aim to make decent progress, but I still fully expect to be overtaken by other drivers with a good bit more power under the bonnet, and it doesn't bother me when they do. What I can't abide, is the kind of erratic idiot who will perform a dangerous overtake, only to then hold me up once they've got in front. Their IQ is on a par with the show-off cycling equivalent.


Exactly this.


----------



## Milzy (28 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Theres fun to be had with heroes, but it takes a good awareness and fine judgement.
> 
> Keep an eye out all round - as you should anyway, although ok many riders have their heads rigidly facing forward- in order to spot them early coming in from behind. Let them make some initial ground, but as they get close gently, and I mean gently, start to accelerate your own pace. By the time they're with you youfe almost travelling at the same speed as them but they've been working a lot harder. You now have the choice to open up the taps and leave them dispirited and behind you, or let them get by and then take them straight back - my favourite option is the former. They've been working harder and longer and will struggle to do anything about it, and thus a heavy, middle aged rider like me can have their day against a racing snake half their age. With great age comes great capacity for treachery


Yes Yes! I have a cat eye bar end plug mirror on so can look for them coming because my bike is not UCI legal yeah yeah.


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Dec 2018)

Jimidh said:


> Is this really a thing?
> 
> I’ve never been passed by anyone other than a better rider.
> 
> When I pass people I either give them a wee wave or if i’m not in the hurry i’ll ride along for a few minutes to pass some pleasantries before riding on.



That’s not a problem. I can’t be arsed most of the time, I’m just trying to do my ride. I had a prime example of the sort of idiot I was referring to on yesterday’s ride. They came past ( at a relatively slow speed ) were huffing and puffing then ( once past ) slowed up so quickly I nearly rammed them. If they’re stupid enough to give the passive aggressive “morning” as well, that’s even more irritating.


----------



## Slow But Determined (28 Dec 2018)

Thought I was reading BR for a moment there!!!


----------



## cisamcgu (28 Dec 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> This^^. I had exactly that yesterday, so just eased off a bit and took a diversion to the planned route. No big deal.


You really went a different route because someone over-took you ?


----------



## Rusty Nails (28 Dec 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> That’s not a problem. I can’t be arsed most of the time, I’m just trying to do my ride. I had a prime example of the sort of idiot I was referring to on yesterday’s ride. They came past ( at a relatively slow speed ) were huffing and puffing then ( once past ) slowed up so quickly I nearly rammed them. If they’re stupid enough to give the passive aggressive “morning” as well, that’s even more irritating.



Were they huffing and puffing and still said Morning?

So cyclists are miserable sods if they don't acknowledge other riders, but passive aggressive if they do .

Is there an inoffensive greeting that can be used by someone like me, who is normally quite sociable when riding or should I just shut up and cycle on?


----------



## Mugshot (28 Dec 2018)

Rusty Nails said:


> Is there an inoffensive greeting that can be used by someone like me, who is normally quite sociable when riding or should I just shut up and cycle on?


Just take no notice of people like RR and you'll be fine


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2018)

Rusty Nails said:


> Were they huffing and puffing and still said Morning?
> 
> So cyclists are miserable sods if they don't acknowledge other riders, but passive aggressive if they do .
> 
> Is there an inoffensive greeting that can be used by someone like me, who is normally quite sociable when riding or should I just shut up and cycle on?


Last idiot that did what the OP describes ended his ride twenty foot further on. So intent on having a go at showing off, he failed to notice the now stationary lane of cars in front of him. He realised/remembered there were other vehicles on the road fairly fast when he hit the rear. Me, I gave my details to the driver, as a witness, and then went on my way.


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Last idiot that did what the OP describes ended his ride twenty foot further on. So intent on having a go at showing off, he failed to notice the now stationary lane of cars in front of him. He realised/remembered there were other vehicles on the road fairly fast when he hit the rear. Me, I gave my details to the driver, as a witness, and then went on my way.


That’s Karma.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Dec 2018)

Best wind up is to overtake someone on a hill, say good morning as you pass, then pull in front of them, huffing and puffing, then slow down. Boy do they hate that.


----------



## Sunny Portrush (28 Dec 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> Best wind up is to overtake someone on a hill, say good morning as you pass, then pull in front of them, huffing and puffing, then slow down. Boy do they hate that.



It`s best if you do that on a really steep hill and then asking the person you just passed if they would mind giving you a shove to get started again - I find that they are always willing to help........


----------



## Shortandcrisp (28 Dec 2018)

Is RR indulging in a little satire at his own expense, or is he being serious? 
Never had this happen to me. On occasion, I’ve overtaken a cyclist and had them increase their speed to sit on my back wheel. Now that really is irritating and a little childish!


----------



## screenman (28 Dec 2018)

Does inexperienced equate to idiot?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Dec 2018)

The best bit, hearing their harrumph and once out if earshot laughing at their need to be a hero by passing you.


----------



## Rusty Nails (28 Dec 2018)

I must hold my hand up to occasionally using other riders as a challenge. I'm not normally bothered about pushing myself for a full ride but sometimes, if I'm bimbling along and somebody clearly faster than me overtakes I will try and use them as a challenging pacer for a while until I blow up. I would never sit on their back wheel and tend to stay at least 30 metres behind to not be cheeky and never ever try to overtake as I know that would finish me off. I am pleased to be able to keep up for a while.

I hope this isn't bad cycling manners, and wonder if 30 metres should be increased a bit.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Dec 2018)

Shortandcrisp said:


> Is RR indulging in a little satire at his own expense, or is he being serious?
> Never had this happen to me. On occasion, I’ve overtaken a cyclist and had them increase their speed to sit on my back wheel. Now that really is irritating and a little childish!


Why? I think that's fair enough. Faster cyclist overtakes, I hook on and get a tow for a while

I did exactly that a couple of times on the last ride. I always ask if the person who overtook me would mind me draughting them though. Cant exactly say no can they, it's just me being polite

One time he was fast so I just sat on. Other time he wasn't so we took turns


----------



## Dave Davenport (29 Dec 2018)

Shortandcrisp said:


> Is RR indulging in a little satire at his own expense, or is he being serious?
> Never had this happen to me. On occasion, I’ve overtaken a cyclist and had them increase their speed to sit on my back wheel. Now that really is irritating and a little childish!


I don't think RR does satire, he just puts accounts of incidents that only happened in his imagination on here now and again.


----------



## Pikey (23 Dec 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> Aha, but I’m referring to the idiots that barge past, busting a lung to do so, then instantly run out of everything, which invariably leads to a closing speed, which necessitates a re overtake. I don’t care about people on a mission who want to crack on. I’m planning on using the Hybrid a lot more next year, it doesn’t seem to be such a chopper magnet. That’s less stress, and more fun.


Exactly why I go out on my mtb now, apart from me just liking it more 

I don’t think those competitively inclined see me as a scalp so we end up having a chat mostly.
I’ve only once had overtake politics when I overtook two roadies many years back on my old mtb. “We are not being scalped by an mtb, come on!” He said to his mate and got a wriggle on mid overtake  I just waved them through and had a chat, I think it was just banter anyway.

how fast I am compared to others isn’t really relevant to me tbh, as long as I’m better than the last time I went out that’s all that matters.


----------



## Ajax Bay (24 Dec 2020)

Pikey said:


> I go out on my mtb now


Holy 2018 thread resurrection, @Racing roadkill (are you still a 'thing'? or have you still got me on 'ignore')


----------



## derrick (24 Dec 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> This time of year does seem to bring out the Superman brigade. I’ve had a couple of rides in the past couple of days, where I’ve been chopped by someone who’s consequently ‘blown up’ a couple of yards later. The two things I’ve found that winds them up is to re pass them whilst slow clapping sat bolt upright with both hands off the bars, and saying “If I thought it was a race I’d have made an effort”. It’s fun winding choppers up.


He may of just been going for a segment on Strava, i have done this myself, That's the thing with people on bikes you never know what they have done on the day,


----------



## FishFright (24 Dec 2020)

Who knew riding a bike was so complicated. Is it time we had a book of etiquette ?


----------



## Juan Kog (24 Dec 2020)

FishFright said:


> Who knew riding a bike was so complicated. Is it time we had a book of etiquette ?


NO , the many rules and etiquette of cycling must forever be unwritten . That way when you're happily cycling along you don't know who you've offended and why. Which may bother some less experienced cyclists . But as you gain experience you develop the attitude, I don't give a rodents bottom and up yours to mate .


----------



## Ajax Bay (24 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> the attitude, I don't give a rodents bottom and up yours to mate .


Quality experience!


----------



## icowden (24 Dec 2020)

derrick said:


> He may of just been going for a segment on Strava, i have done this myself, That's the thing with people on bikes you never know what they have done on the day,


Or he might just have been like me, enjoying a downhill and then knackered on an uphill!


----------



## Brandane (28 Dec 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> Holy 2018 thread resurrection, @Racing roadkill (are you still a 'thing'? or have you still got me on 'ignore')


Please; don't wake him up!


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2020)

Surely it's about enjoying the ride not the speed


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (28 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Surely it's about enjoying the ride not the speed



That's my approach. I just pootle along most of the time, and I expect to be passed by roadies out on a training mission. So long as I don't get buzzed with inches to spare I couldn't give a shoot. My rides don't seem to attract many wannabee racer overtakes though. I suppose there's not much kudos to be gained from trying to scalp a bloke dressed like a builder riding an old steel bike with mudguards and a rack!


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2020)

Must admit when i was out on Saturday i caught glimpse of a bright coloured jacket ahead so kept the momentum going and eventually could see it was somebody on a bike for sure and when i realised i was gaining ground quickly i eased off just enough to keep catching , the closer i got i could see it an mtb throwing up loads of spray from its knobbly tyres by the time i went past with a cheery happy boxing day hello my face was soaked


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (28 Dec 2020)

It's not that often I overtake anyone unless I'm out on one of my two drop bar machines and the other rider in front is a utility cyclist on a MTB, or a woman riding something with flat bars and a basket on the front. Baskets seem to slow bikes right down, or is it just that riders with baskets don't care about going fast?


----------



## davidphilips (28 Dec 2020)

I just stick to my own thing when solo cycling, if some one passes me good luck to them and if they then slow down so what maybe they are interval training? Does not mater to me great to see any cyclist cycling rather than another BMW driver.

As for winding up another cyclist that i dont know, well not recommended, having said that best wind up done to me was by a few of the Peninsula triathlon club. 

What happened a few summers ago i was waiting for the ferry from Strangford to Portaferry (after having cycled over 60 miles) when a few cyclists pulled up and i knew one any way they told me they where going to slowly to bangor at about 14mph, i said great i will join in, bad mistake that was the fastest 14mph i have ever cycled at more like 24mph if i had not been wearing a club top think i would have let them drop me, any time i see them its still a bit of fun, nice club and tbh if i could run i would join.


----------



## Johnno260 (28 Dec 2020)

I have someone I bump into on a regular basis a little like this, I had an issue with him earlier in the year where I was walking on a track while my children rode, I saw this guy and I held up my hand for him to slow, while ushering my children to the side, he sped up and tried to thread his bike between myself and my daughter, he rather dramatically went into the verge, balanced for a few sec then fell over, he had flats on so wasn’t clipped in, he then threw his bike and missed my daughter by a hair now this put me into kill mode pretty much, wife took kids further down the track while I kicked off, the guys riding buddy came along and blamed my kids, the farmer witnessed and now adults are barred from using his track.

They asked me to pay for a broken shifter, I told them it was broken when he threw the bike so his issue not mine, but I have one for sale! haha

Anyway whenever this guy sees me out he and his buddy blast past me, then die 5s later while I keep to my nice avg speed and pass them, while they threw every insult under the sun at me, all I retort is keep up if you can, while I drop them.

I will say these guys are the embodiment of what gives cyclists bad press, they jump red lights and overtake into oncoming traffic, I have seen them buzz horse riders as well.

I do like seeing them out now, as I get good avg speed haha it’s nice encouragement for me seeing them catching and passing now, especially as they insult my bikes so passing them is a little sweeter as that Canyon and Cannondale really aren’t helping them.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Dec 2020)

davidphilips said:


> I just stick to my own thing when solo cycling, if some one passes me good luck to them and if they then slow down so what maybe they are interval training? Does not mater to me great to see any cyclist cycling rather than another BMW driver.
> 
> As for winding up another cyclist that i dont know, well not recommended, having said that best wind up done to me was by a few of the Peninsula triathlon club.
> 
> What happened a few summers ago i was waiting for the ferry from Strangford to Portaferry (after having cycled over 60 miles) when a few cyclists pulled up and i knew one any way they told me they where going to slowly to bangor at about 14mph, i said great i will join in, bad mistake that was the fastest 14mph i have ever cycled at more like 24mph if i had not been wearing a club top think i would have let them drop me, any time i see them its still a bit of fun, nice club and tbh if i could run i would join.


Nice part of the world that, unless you're Stephen Nolan.. He really hates people on his peninsula


----------



## RoadRider400 (28 Dec 2020)

I appreciate this being an old thread but whats the big deal about getting overtaken? We all cycle at different speeds. Either ignore them or accept the challenge. Sometimes its fun to have a bit of a race. I find it a good way to ensure I am pushing myself.

Not sure why there is any need to 'wind them up'. Sounds a bit childish.


----------



## Ajax Bay (28 Dec 2020)

This is the OP:


Racing roadkill said:


> This time of year [Christmas 2018] does seem to bring out the Superman brigade. I’ve had a couple of rides in the past couple of days, where I’ve been chopped by someone who’s consequently ‘blown up’ a couple of yards later. The two things I’ve found that winds them up is to re pass them whilst slow clapping sat bolt upright with both hands off the bars, and saying “If I thought it was a race I’d have made an effort”. It’s fun winding choppers up.





RoadRider400 said:


> I appreciate this being an old thread but whats the big deal about getting overtaken? We all cycle at different speeds. Either ignore them or accept the challenge. Sometimes its fun to have a bit of a race. I find it a good way to ensure I am pushing myself.
> Not sure why there is any need to 'wind them up'. Sounds a bit childish.


The OP was addressing the thorny (to him) issue of cyclists passing him ('chopped' in his vernacular) and then slowing down right in front on him/you after the 'heroic' exertion of the effort. This is not just "getting overtaken" which as you say is no "big deal". This 'chopping' has never happened to me - if someone passes me I'll either crack on or, if I've been slacking, put a bit of effort in and jump on their wheel, asking if it's OK asap (bit like you I suspect @RoadRider400 ).
But then the OP is/was a cyclist (and a British Cycling ride leader) with a wide rage of experiences which he was kind enough to share (sometimes with bonus video) as a starting point for a discussion.


----------



## winjim (28 Dec 2020)

Where have all the good men gone, and where are all the gods?
Where's the streetwise Hercules to fight the rising odds?


----------



## mudsticks (28 Dec 2020)

winjim said:


> Where have all the good men gone, and where are all the gods?
> Where's the streetwise Hercules to fight the rising odds?



I've just been round one of my regular circuits - and cleared* quite a few spoke-twanging gale-blown sticks off of the lanes - 

but espied no other cyclists to race - or not to race 

* could i at least get some kind of 'i did a helpful thing' sticker for that ?? 🦄🌈


----------



## GoldenLamprey (28 Dec 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> But then the OP is/was a cyclist (and a British Cycling ride leader) with a wide rage of experiences which he was kind enough to share (sometimes with bonus video) as a starting point for a discussion.


Before running off in a huff when everyone disagreed with him...


----------

